# Viewing cars for sale



## paperjams (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi everyone

My wife is looking at MKII TT's and I am a member of a BMW forum so know they are a good place to buy from but I do not appear to be able to access your "for sale" section stating I do not have permission. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks

Jamie


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jamie, 
Before you ask, Number of posts not disclosed..  :wink: 
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------

